# Unique shower mold/mildew Problem



## pcdrobbie (Sep 15, 2009)

I have a basement shower that I am assuming was installed incorrectly in the beginning.  I have begun to get a lot of mold and mildew on the wall.  It appears that the wall in the shower is simple drywall.  I intend, as soon as I can afford it, to re-do the entire bathroom with a jacuzzi tub, but in the meantime I am worrried about the mold and mildew growing in what seems to be plain drywall.
I've looked underneath this drywall and it seems that old tile is in place but I am not sure how far it goes.
My question?  What is the best way to inexpensively repair this just so it last until I can redo the entire bathroom in 6 months or a year.
For the most part mold and mildew looks deeply set about 12 inches about the floor of the shower.  The shower floor is tiled as well as a a 4 inch border/baseboard tile around the bottom of the shower.  I want to be able to get rid of the "drywall" that is moldy and replace it and continue using the shower until it is completely replaced.
I am aware that fixing this will cost several hundred dollars, but It's at least 6 months before I can redo the entire bathroom.
Please help.

Rob


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 16, 2009)

The sad part is you cannot save this shower for later. To repair the issue with more sheetrock is a waste of money now...and a sure recipe for disaster later.
Mold grows on organic material...the paper on the sheetrock. Add to that it stays wet all the time,...it's in the basement. 
My advice is to remove all the damaged material you can now, and replace it with the proper materials in the 6 months from now if you do not have the $$.
At least get rid of all the sheetrock in the shower, and hang some plastic if you have to...with duct tape of course.

In the meantime, research what it is you want the room to look like and the materials you will plan on using, we are here to help you along.:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 16, 2009)

I think the fastest, cheapest and easiest fix would be to:

1. Kill the mold and mildew on the drywall with bleach, straight out of a jug, and allow to dry overnight or longer.

2. Install an inexpensive tub surround, which you can buy for about $100 from any place that sells bathroom fixtures.

Plastic tub surrounds come in either 3 piece kits of 5 piece kits.  A 3 piece kit will have a plastic panel for the front, side and back walls of the shower.  A 5 piece kit will also have front and back corners that will have shelves on them for shampoo, creme rinse, soap, etc.


----------



## pcdrobbie (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks you both for the suggestions, I appreciate it.


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 17, 2009)

Both great answers.


----------

